# Thinking about Ocean City or Bethany Beach in Sept



## Ann-Marie (Apr 10, 2010)

How would Ocean City or Bethany Beach be in early-mid September?  Like 9/9 or 9/10?  I am thinking of going, but will most restaurants and stores still be open?  I thought we would do this on a drive to or from HHI.  Thanks for any input.


----------



## Santina (Apr 10, 2010)

That is the perfect time to go. No crowds and beautiful weather.


----------



## laura1957 (Apr 11, 2010)

Perfect time, stores, restaurants will still all be open.  Boardwalk won't be nearly as crowded as summer - and there will probably be many summer  sale clearances


----------



## liborn2 (Apr 11, 2010)

Its a great time to visit..the waters are warmer in September than in June/July/Aug..plus..plenty of tax free shopping in Delaware outlets, about 15 minutes away from Ocean City...The boadwalk is open year round and most places still open weekends in the shoulder season..but Sept..like previously tugger mentioned..great sales...well worth the visit.
DelMar in September is a great time to see and enjoy.
Have Fun.


----------



## SBK (Apr 11, 2010)

*Ocean City Sunfest*

This year Sunfest (and the Kite Festival) begins on Seoptember 23.  It is a wonderful time to go with lots to do.

We try to go every year.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks.  We are looking to go Sept., 2011.


----------



## Denise (Apr 12, 2010)

One of the best times to visit. It will still be very warm with less crowds. Enjoy our tax free shopping!


----------



## Denise (Apr 12, 2010)

Forgot to mention...big difference between Ocean City, MD and Bethany Beach. Ocean City much more commercial with LOTS of restaurants, stores, miniature golf, bars, large boardwalk etc.  Bethany Beach much slower, less commercial. Not saying one is better than the other, just very different.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 12, 2010)

*The Nation's Summer Capital.*

Our dinky non-traveling travel trailer stays in a little recreational park near Rehoboth Beach DE -- right on the back side of Rehoboth Bay, in fact.  You can take your boat straight across the water to go have breakfast in Dewey Beach. 

It's mostly still summery & nice there in September.  We usually don't close up for the season & order winterization till late October.  

Tax-free Delaware shopping goes on year-round. 

We have so much fun in & around Rehoboth Beach that we do most of our warm-weather vacationing there in our dinky trailer, & we generally -- with certain exceptions -- go on timeshare vacations before we open up the trailer for the season & after we shut down & winterize. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Ann-Marie (Apr 12, 2010)

Denise said:


> Forgot to mention...big difference between Ocean City, MD and Bethany Beach. Ocean City much more commercial with LOTS of restaurants, stores, miniature golf, bars, large boardwalk etc.  Bethany Beach much slower, less commercial. Not saying one is better than the other, just very different.



Thanks, I was wondering what the difference was.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 12, 2010)

Denise said:


> One of the best times to visit. It will still be very warm with less crowds. Enjoy our tax free shopping!



Tax Free shopping now that is an incentive for the commander-in-chief to visit Ocean City.


----------



## Poette (Apr 12, 2010)

Tax free shopping is in Delaware, not Maryland so if you choose OC you will have to make a trip north to the outlets.  Easy drive, no big deal.  There are 3 outlet centers with a lot of stores.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Apr 13, 2010)

Poette said:


> Tax free shopping is in Delaware, not Maryland so if you choose OC you will have to make a trip north to the outlets.  Easy drive, no big deal.  There are 3 outlet centers with a lot of stores.



I would have to do it during DH's nap time!!!  :hysterical:


----------

